# Odd problem



## SHADY1475 (Jan 28, 2008)

I had an odd problem today with my new 40. I had put about 2 mags of WWB through it and when I fired the last round the slide didn't lock back. I tried again with the same result. Then I tried to hand feed several rounds with the same result. It is intermittent and I don't know what to do. To add insult to injury, I removed the slide to investigate and when I didn't find a problem I started to reassemble it, I started the slide back on and the freaking lever was part way down and scratched my slide. I am irritated about the slide lock problem but I'm really mad about the scratch:smt076. Granted it's not very big but a scratch is a scratch. I did take my mags apart and remove the sharp edges from the bullet followers and cleaned the mags and I can hand rack the slide with an empty mag and it locks just fine. Any ideas?:smt017:smt017


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

The bullet follower in the magazine is what activates the slide lock. Dissassemble and clean the mag then try again.

:smt1099


----------



## SHADY1475 (Jan 28, 2008)

TOF said:


> The bullet follower in the magazine is what activates the slide lock. Dissassemble and clean the mag then try again.
> 
> :smt1099


The thing that's weird is that I could rack the slide and it locked just fine with an empty mag. Like I said I cleaned the mags and removed the excess plastic from the edges and still seems to work fine by hand. I won't be able to shoot it again for a few days to see what happens. Could it be that the springs are still stiff and the rounds weren't forcing the slide back far enough?


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

I'd recommend checking to make sure your thumb(s) are not anywhere near the slide release during shooting. This is a very common problem with some guns/people, especially if they have large hands, certain gripping styles, or if the gun's design puts the slide release right under their thumb.

I suffer from this problem constantly when I shoot SIGs, such as the P226/P228/P220. From years of shooting 1911 .45s, I tend to rest my thumb on whatever "bump" that falls underneath it on the frame. In the 1911 design, it is the safety lever (down is Off Safe -- good!). In many of the SIG guns, it is the slide release (down will prevent the slide from locking back -- bad).

When this happens to new Glock shooters, they will SWEAR it's not their thumb, their thumb is nowhere near the slide lock, and that their thumb cannot POSSIBLY be the problem. Then I have them shoot with their thumb off the frame, hanging out is space, and the problem stops. Immediately.

Hope this is helpful.


----------



## SHADY1475 (Jan 28, 2008)

DJ Niner said:


> I'd recommend checking to make sure your thumb(s) are not anywhere near the slide release during shooting. This is a very common problem with some guns/people, especially if they have large hands, certain gripping styles, or if the gun's design puts the slide release right under their thumb.
> 
> I suffer from this problem constantly when I shoot SIGs, such as the P226/P228/P220. From years of shooting 1911 .45s, I tend to rest my thumb on whatever "bump" that falls underneath it on the frame. In the 1911 design, it is the safety lever (down is Off Safe -- good!). In many of the SIG guns, it is the slide release (down will prevent the slide from locking back -- bad).
> 
> ...


OMG!!!!! You are absolutely right!!!!!!!!! I was using the grip on Springer Precisions web site and my thumb was on the lever!!!!!!!!! I feel like a goober now!!! Thanks DJ.:anim_lol:


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

:smt023

Glad I could help!


----------



## myxd45 (Jan 18, 2008)

*most common problem with people & the slides on XD*



DJ Niner said:


> I'd recommend checking to make sure your thumb(s) are not anywhere near the slide release during shooting. This is a very common problem with some guns/people, especially if they have large hands, certain gripping styles, or if the gun's design puts the slide release right under their thumb.
> 
> I suffer from this problem constantly when I shoot SIGs, such as the P226/P228/P220. From years of shooting 1911 .45s, I tend to rest my thumb on whatever "bump" that falls underneath it on the frame. In the 1911 design, it is the safety lever (down is Off Safe -- good!). In many of the SIG guns, it is the slide release (down will prevent the slide from locking back -- bad).
> 
> ...


+1 always the answer in this case


----------

